# Some of Baby



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby REALLY enjoys playing in the rain on my hand and being that it was nice and warm out we went outside for a little drizzle. Today's pics weren't great or many but you can see how much she likes it!  She doesn't get her feathers wet but still shakes around and lays down on my hand to get water on herself.














































now for some preening ofcourse



























and some dry pics


















and the famous head twirl


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She looks like she is having a great time  the last three are cute the little poser that she is


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> She looks like she is having a great time  the last three are cute the little poser that she is


Thanks! She loves posing- she even gives the camera those half closed sexy eyes..lol and the sexy head twirl- one of these days she's gonna break her neck twisting so hard!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's so cute, and she's lucky to be able to have natural showers.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How lovely for her to be able to go out in the rain like that. No wonder she looks so happy. I love the posy photos, especially the head twirl, that' looks almost painful, is that a female thing?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I love the posy photos, especially the head twirl, that' looks almost painful, is that a female thing?


If you're talking about that last pic then Bailee has something to say...








It is most certainly NOT just a female thing ... it's an attractive, super model, gorgeous bird thing.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> If you're talking about that last pic then Bailee has something to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the sexy tiel twirl! That looks so cute...and painful- I guess beauty has a price.


----------

